# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Συνδεσμολογία διπλού διακόπτη Legrand

## Morfeasss

Καλησπέρα, καλώς σας βρήκα!
Θα ήθελα λίγο τα φώτα σας μιας και δεν έχω καμία σχέση με ηλεκτρολογικά.
Λόγω φθοράς αλλάζω ένα διπλό διακόπτη που τροφοδοτεί δύο διαφορετικά φώτα. Έχω ψάξει πολύ αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι που να με έχει βοηθήσει μέχρι στιγμής.

Το μπέρδεμα μου είναι ότι έχω *τρία καλώδια* , ενώ στο μαγαζί που πήγα μου έδωσαν *αυτόν* και μου είπαν να δω ποιο είναι που ανάβει το δοκιμαστικό και να το συνδέσω στο L, ενώ τα άλλα δυο στις υποδοχές με τον αριθμό 1 και 2 αντίστοιχα. Στην φωτογραφία το μαύρο μου δίνει ρεύμα και τα άλλα δύο τα συνέδεσα εκεί που μου υπέδειξε ο άνθρωπος στο μαγαζί (μπλε βέλη).
Δεν δούλεψε... :Think:  δοκίμασα και άλλες παραλλαγές οι οποίες επίσης δεν δούλεψαν ή δούλεψαν περίεργα... :Σκέψη: 

Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο, πιστεύω οτι άρχισα να κατανοώ κάποια βασικά πράγματα και νομίζω πως δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δουλέψει ο συγκεκριμένος διακόπτης, εκτός κι αν κάνω μια πατέντα που έχω στο μυαλό μου, θα ήθελα και την άποψή σας όμως πριν προχωρήσω.

----------


## stefos1

στο σχεδιο του διακοπτη το γραφει, θα βρεις ενα κομματι καλωδιο 3-5cm σαν το μαυρο της μπριζας και θα το βαλεις στις κοκκινες τριπες και απο τις επανω τριπες θα βαλεις τα κοκκινα καλωδια

----------

harrisp (24-02-16)

----------


## lepouras

α) είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο προιγούμενος διακόπτης ήταν δυπλός και όχι αλερετουρ?
β) ο διακόπτης που έχεις είναι διπλός αλερετουρ. αν όντος ο προηγούμενος που είχες ήταν διπλός τότε->
γ) το μαύρο θα μπει στις  κόκκινες τρύπες και με ένα μικρό κομματάκι καλώδιο όπως αυτά που έχεις στο κουτί σου θα γεφυρώσεις τις δύο κόκκινες τρύπες μεταξύ τους, θα σου βάλω σχέδιο. τα κόκκινα θα τα βάλεις ή στις επάνω ή στις κάτω άσπρες τρύπες μετά
δ) πριν κάνεις τίποτα από όλα αυτά θα κλήσεις τον γενικό στον πίνακα και ρελέ και όλα γιατί 
Μεγάλη είναι η σοβαρότητα των κινδύνων από το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και ο  τρόπος με τον οποίο επιδρά στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό! Να είστε ιδιαίτερα  προσεκτικοί και να παίρνετε όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα πρόληψης πριν  ξεκινήσετε τις εργασίες σας σε υψηλή τάση! 
ε) είσαι σε λάθος κατηγορία οπότε θα ακούσεις και δικαίως να δεις πρώτα
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules
ζ) να πεις περαστικά στον υπάλληλοι, μάστορα στο μαγαζί και να κάνει ποιο συχνά σεμινάρια στις εταιρίες.

υ.γ με πρώλαβε στο σχέδιο ο Στέφανος

----------


## stefos1

αν τα καλωδια δεν φτανουν χρησιμοποιησε αυτο

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι. Και να πούμε ότι η διαφορά αν βάλεις τα κόκκινα πάνω ή κάτω (όπως πολύ σωστά σου έδειξαν τα παιδιά στα δύο διαφορετικά σχήματα), είναι ότι τα φώτα θα ανάβουν όταν ο διακόπτης είναι αντίθετα πατημένος από ότι στην άλλη περίπτωση.

----------

